# Fall TV shows about to start again!!



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Yippee. Shows to watch after the kids go to bed. The DVR is a wonderful invention and man is it great for the sex life. :banghead::gun:

And yes I do love spending time watching some shows with the wife and dont expect all our time together to be sex. Just annoys me that when shows start up again it makes it easy for her not very HD attention to be distracted. 

end of rant.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Oh I know, and yippee...The Voice, and good ol Adam Levine


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

I LOVE TV. marry it if I could. My DVR is my best bud. I was In a relationship with TV before I met my ex - jogging back to the DVR now. 
LOVE FALL TV. 
yay! Thanks for posting this


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh, Adam Levine. Don't get me started. 
And SOA - Jax, (Charlie Hunnam) drool.


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> Yippee. Shows to watch after the kids go to bed. The DVR is a wonderful invention and man is it great for the sex life. :banghead::gun:
> 
> And yes I do love spending time watching some shows with the wife and dont expect all our time together to be sex. Just annoys me that when shows start up again it makes it easy for her not very HD attention to be distracted.
> 
> end of rant.


My wife is the same way! It's not just the fall shows...it's the crap shows on TLC and Bravo as well. There's always some mindless show she *HAS* to watch instead of spending quality time with me. I'm lucky if I get 10 minutes of uninterrupted time with her a day...Oh well, another reason why I'm leaving her in about a year - can't do it any sooner because of financial reasons.


----------

